# Roxbury Institute Graduate seeking position as a Medical Biller/Coder



## melissabharrat@yahoo.com (Jul 21, 2014)

MELISSA BHARRAT
8639 103rd Avenue ? OZONE PARK, New York 11417 (727) 480-4795 ? melissabharrat@yahoo.com 
Objective
To obtain a position as a professional Medical Biller and Coder to utilize extensive skills and knowledge of ICD-9 and CPT coding for the benefit of the facility.
Summary of Qualifications
?	Certified Medical Coder and Biller in ICD-9 and CPT 
?	3+ years experience in the healthcare field 
?	Experience in working directly with patients and providing excellent customer service  
?	Knowledge of medical terminology
?	Experience billing on Physician Claim Form 1500
Professional Experience
Law Office of Luke Scardigno, Kew Gardens, New York	 July 2012 ? Present 
Legal Assistant 
?	Greeting and welcoming clients into office  
?	Handling incoming and outgoing calls 
?	Assisting attorney with daily work operations 
?	Following up and keeping track of client?s court dates
?	Typing, formatting, and amending legal contracts, letters, and documents 
?	Responsible for ordering office supplies as needed
?	Scheduling consultation appointments 
?	Photocopying, scanning documents, and faxing as required 
?	Reply and solve client disputes 
?	Organizing and filing client files
?	Providing legal research for attorney 
?	Created and managed client invoices 
?	Bill for attorney?s services to 18B Courts
?	Collected payment from clients   
AA Soil and Concrete Testing, Ozone Park, New York	 September 2011 ? July 2012 
Assistant Manager 
?	Handled incoming and outgoing calls 
?	Greeted and welcomed clients 
?	Maintained client relationships via telephone and email 
?	Keeping track of company income utilizing QuickBooks 
?	Scheduled appointments 
?	Organized and structured concrete testing reports 
?	Reply and solved client disputes     
?	Assisted technicians with keeping track of their daily duties 
   

Saint Joseph's Hospital, Tampa, Florida	 May 2007 ? September 2010 
Patient Support Technician  
?	 Assisting patients in their daily routines and activities such as bed baths, oral hygiene, walking, FOLEY care, turning every 2 hours, monitoring vitals, assisting with meals as necessary, changing beds, assisting new patients, and tending to any other patient needs necessary. 
?	 Worked as the Unit Secretary answering phones, ordering test for patients as ordered by doctors and nurses, tracking and ordering supplies, and entering new patient information into the system. Worked with Beacon Phase I and II 
Education
The Roxbury Institute of Medical Management, Jamaica, New York	June 2012 ? June 2013 
Certificate in Medical Billing and Coding
?	Courses in Anatomy and Physiology 
?	Medical Terminology 
?	ICD-9 
?	CPT 
?	Physician Billing
?	Medical Documentation/Audit
University of Phoenix, Queens, New York	January 2012 ? Present 
Bachelor of Health Administration
?	Extensive courses in Healthcare Management, Leadership, and Health Finances 
?	Expected Graduation Date September 2014

Gaither High School, Tampa Florida						      September 2000-May 2004

High School Diploma
Additional Information
?		Skills: Highly proficient with computers, Microsoft Office 2010 and up, Adobe Acrobat, Internet Research, Type at 60wpm, Excellent Customer Service Skills, Multi-tasking, Team player


----------

